# Cheese Strings Commercial



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 19, 2010)

How come in that cheese strings commercial about the Dinosaur Cheese String the Narrator talks about the Stegosaurus having the smallest brain and being no match for predators, then the little girl proceeds to eat the Triceratops?

Am I over thinking this? Also the advertisement is ineffective I don't want a cheese string of a dinosaur, thats animal crackers and alphagetti's thing


----------



## pajamas (Feb 19, 2010)

"String Cheese."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

It's aimed at ignorant Americans, obviously. We don't even know what Dinosaurs are, or haven't you visited the cafe?


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 19, 2010)

pajamas said:


> "String Cheese."





Nope they are called cheestrings they are a product by black diamond I called them cheese strings though



> It's aimed at ignorant Americans, obviously. We don't even know what Dinosaurs are, or haven't you visited the cafe?



No I never went to the Café posted some question and someone told me the café was ton foolery and I never went back. What do you believe dinosaurs are then?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2010)

> No I never went to the Café posted some question and someone told me the café was ton foolery and I never went back. What do you believe dinosaurs are then?



Bones of lies put there by unbelievers thats what!!!


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Bones of lies put there by unbelievers thats what!!!



I'll steer clear then


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, wtf is this thread?


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------

